# [package.use] update

## bouyafa

Bonsoir,

Depuis un temps j'ai un message de retourné avec emerge ou eix-sync sur lequel je ne trouve pas d'informations.

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> 
>  * man page to learn how to update config files.

 

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire de quoi il s'agit ?

----------

## barul

Pour voir ce que c'est, tu peux l'ouvrir avec n'importe quel éditeur. Pour faire disparaître le message, eix-update ou dispatch-conf.

----------

